# Need help with new bikes for my girls (10 and 12)



## mcaswell (Jul 20, 2010)

For the past few years I've enjoyed riding around the neighborhood with my girls, and now that I'm getting started with MTB, I'm finding that I'd like to be able to bring them along too.

This evening when we went out for our neighborhood ride, it occurred to me that they're long overdue for new bikes anyway... they have far outgrown the 18" and 20" kids bikes that were bought for them several years ago by a family friend.

So, I want to get both of them new bikes for Christmas. But, of course, I want it to be a surprise, so I can't bring them down to the bike shop and have them try out different sizes. They are both a bit short for their age... currently the 12 year old is about 53 - 54 inches, and the 10 year old is about 51 - 52 inches.

I'm leaning towards a 26in Specialized Myka HT with a 13in frame for the 12 year old, and a 24in Hotrock 7sp (maybe 21sp) for the 10 year old. I'm feeling pretty confident about the selection of the Hotrock, but less so for the Myka for the 12 year old... I'm worried it will be too big, so maybe I should get Hotrocks for both? But at the same time, I'm concerned that she'd outgrow a 24in Hotrock too quickly. However, I do have to say that she is a more confident rider than her sister, so she might do ok with the 26in wheels.

I'm hoping that perhaps some folks here with daughters around their height can offer some insight as to what size bikes would be best.

Thanks!

--Michael


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's August, if you want to get them for Christmas I don't think you are going to spoil the surprise by getting them properly fitted now. Talk to a local shop beforehand and explain the situation. Bring them in to get fitted now and then drop the subject with them all together. Take some size measurements for record and then go back for the purchase in December if the numbers haven't changed much.

On the other hand Christmas is a long way away and they are losing out on some quality biking time between now and then. Also beware that they may grow even more between Christmas and next spring's riding season.


----------



## mcaswell (Jul 20, 2010)

Correction... the 10 year old is 54 inches, and the 12 year old is 56 inches.

--Michael


----------



## mcaswell (Jul 20, 2010)

bme107 said:


> It's August, if you want to get them for Christmas I don't think you are going to spoil the surprise by getting them properly fitted now.


You don't know these girls, they are very observant and inquisitive... if I took them to a shop and had them fitted for bikes, they would absolutely know what was going on!



> On the other hand Christmas is a long way away and they are losing out on some quality biking time between now and then.


True... it's going to be very hard to not give the bikes to them early, but I really want it to be a Christmas morning surprise. In the meantime, they can continue to ride their current bikes just around the neighborhood (new bikes are not even on their wish lists... they don't realize how too-small their current bikes are).



> Also beware that they may grow even more between Christmas and next spring's riding season.


Yes... I don't want to get them bikes that are definitely too big for them with the hope that they "grow into" them, but if the right size bike (particularly for the 12 year old) is on the border of a 24" and a 26", I'd rather go with the 26".

I may end up waiting another couple of months, and having my wife do another careful measurement then (including inseam)... they won't be suspicious of that, as she can tell them it's for clothes. At least that way I'll know for certain that the standover clearance will be sufficient.

--Michael


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

IMHO 4'8" is too short for a 13" frame. Even if the standover works the reach probably won't. My 10 year old daughter is 5'1" and just outgrew her ten inch 26er. I would consider a 13-14" frame to be the right next step for her and she is a good bit taller than your daughter.

If cost is an issue you can often pick up hotrocks used for a good bit less or than new retail and they are usually just fine. And having bought them used you can usually get most of your money back out of them when they are outgrown provided you keep them tuned up in the interim.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

lucifer said:


> My 10 year old daughter is 5'1" and just outgrew her ten inch 26er.


Where do you get a 10 inch 26er? Is it a custom build?


----------



## Lil Louie (Jul 26, 2010)

Try going to the bike store with the girls with the idea of "looking for yourself"... maybe the girls might see a bike and just "hop" on? Perhaps get your local bike shop to help out? Or you can do a 1 day vacation and go on a trip to realize... you should have brought the bikes, "let's rent a couple bikes". Great way to size and have them not know?

Good luck!


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

We just picked up a Kona Hula 24" for our almost 9 year old who is 53" tall right now and it's slightly too big but she does fit with the seat almost all the way down. I'd guess both of your daughters would fit very well on it.


----------



## mcaswell (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies... very helpful. I talked to my wife a bit more about it, since she tracks the kids' growth more carefully than I do. She noted that the 12 year old, though now a few inches taller than her younger sister, is growing slower. So, a 26" bike that might just barely be rideable for her will stay that way for a while, but 24" bikes should fit both of them well for hopefully at least the next 3 years or so.

I do need to buy at least one of the bikes now (there are a limited number of purple/pink 2010 models available), but the other one (a purple 2011) can wait. I'll monitor the 12 year old's height over the next few months, and barring a huge growth spurt between now and then, I'll order a 24" for her as well. 

--Michael


----------

